# New Tiels



## Ma3ma3a (Nov 22, 2021)

Hi all, i just got these two wonderful tiels as a birthday gift from my wife. The seller told her that they are a boy and a girl and they are ready for mating. So can get help with determining the male and the female and the age please. And also i am looking for advise for breeding them, thanks in advance.


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Would you be able to get pictures of their backs because it is a little hard to tell from those pictures. The one for sure looks like a whiteface pearl pied. If they are indeed ready for breeding, then they should be *for sure over 1 year old.* Usually the male should be between 12 to 18 months old before breeding while the female should be 18 months to 24 months (2 years). What kind of advice were you exactly looking for?


----------



## Ma3ma3a (Nov 22, 2021)

Misstiel said:


> Would you be able to get pictures of their backs because it is a little hard to tell from those pictures. The one for sure looks like a whiteface pearl pied. If they are indeed ready for breeding, then they should be *for sure over 1 year old.* Usually the male should be between 12 to 18 months old before breeding while the female should be 18 months to 24 months (2 years). What kind of advice were you exactly looking for?


Thanks for the reply, please check the new photos and regarding the breeding i don’t know any thing honestly like what to prepare when do i know that she is going to lay an egg…


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Okay, so the one on the right looks like a whiteface pearl pied, and the one on the left looks like a whiteface pearl possibly split to pied. Do you know if they were ever DNA'd? To me it looks like they are both losing their pearl markings.


----------



## Ma3ma3a (Nov 22, 2021)

Hi Misstiel, I don't think that they have been DNA’d, now am scared that my wife got scammed. So you think that they are both males? And what about here age?


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

It depends. Pied cockatiels are the hardest to visually tell if they are male or female. Do you happen to know either of their parents' mutations? The one on the right looks very much like a male to me while I'm not so sure about the one on the left. I'd say it is female because of the pearl markings, but it doesn't look like it is fully across her back either which makes me think male. Did the seller tell you anything about these two? Had they ever seen them mate or seen one of them lay eggs? How did they know they had a boy and a girl? Have you ever seen any of them sing or whistle before? I would suggest going for a DNA test for them both, and then you will know for sure. As for age, are they very playful or do they sleep a lot? When they are younger, they like to play a lot while as they get older, not so much. Are their feet very scaly and rough or are they smooth? Telling the age of a cockatiel is very hard sometimes so I wouldn't know for sure.


----------



## Ma3ma3a (Nov 22, 2021)

Misstiel said:


> It depends. Pied cockatiels are the hardest to visually tell if they are male or female. Do you happen to know either of their parents' mutations? The one on the right looks very much like a male to me while I'm not so sure about the one on the left. I'd say it is female because of the pearl markings, but it doesn't look like it is fully across her back either which makes me think male. Did the seller tell you anything about these two? Had they ever seen them mate or seen one of them lay eggs? How did they know they had a boy and a girl? Have you ever seen any of them sing or whistle before? I would suggest going for a DNA test for them both, and then you will know for sure. As for age, are they very playful or do they sleep a lot? When they are younger, they like to play a lot while as they get older, not so much. Are their feet very scaly and rough or are they smooth? Telling the age of a cockatiel is very hard sometimes so I wouldn't know for sure.


The only thing that i can notice that they are afraid, and un tamed at all. My wife got them yesterday so i will wait for a fey days and see what will be the behavior of both of them. Do you have any advice to help the be more comfortable?


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

This all depends on whether or not you want to but when you clip the wings of your bird, they will usually become much more easier to handle and train. If you for sure want to have them for breeding purposes, then I would just make sure to give them some space, observe them from a distance, and make sure they are acting and looking healthy. If you want to handle them (which will make it easier for handling chicks if they have any), I would suggest clipping the wings (thankfully they grow back). Once that is done, they are usually much more docile, and you can practice teaching them to step up if they don't know how already. Even just sitting by the cage and talking to them quietly through the bars can make a difference. You can also offer treats through the bars for them to eat if they get brave enough to take it out of your hands.
Here is a link that can hopefully help if you want to tame your cockatiels. It is harder to train them though when there are two, but it can still work.
How to Bond With Your Cockatiel (5 Proven Tips) | Pet Keen


----------



## Ask-Noodles (Apr 20, 2019)

Ma3ma3a said:


> Hi all, i just got these two wonderful tiels as a birthday gift from my wife. The seller told her that they are a boy and a girl and they are ready for mating. So can get help with determining the male and the female and the age please. And also i am looking for advise for breeding them, thanks in advance.





Ma3ma3a said:


> Hi Misstiel, I don't think that they have been DNA’d, now am scared that my wife got scammed. So you think that they are both males? And what about here age?


Hi, I’ve not been on this forum in years, but still get notifications. With that said my first thoughts were that they look like nice healthy birds, BUT from looking at them I suspect they are related...possibly brother/sister. You might want to get more info to see what the parents were of each bird. 
Aside from this even if they are opposite sexes will they be a compatible pair and how can you tell? NOTE, my websites have been offline for a few years when I got out of tiels...but they are archived in an internet database, thus many of the links within the article may not work. 
Bonded OR Bondage pair?


----------



## Ma3ma3a (Nov 22, 2021)

Ask-Noodles said:


> Hi, I’ve not been on this forum in years, but still get notifications. With that said my first thoughts were that they look like nice healthy birds, BUT from looking at them I suspect they are related...possibly brother/sister. You might want to get more info to see what the parents were of each bird.
> Aside from this even if they are opposite sexes will they be a compatible pair and how can you tell? NOTE, my websites have been offline for a few years when I got out of tiels...but they are archived in an internet database, thus many of the links within the article may not work.
> Bonded OR Bondage pair?


Hello, thanks for the reply. Honestly am new with cockatiels with no experience, i don't know if they are bonding or ever opposite genders. They were a gift from my wife and i would love to breed them, but now after having them for 10 days I am disappointed and feeling down with no clue what to do. Yesterday we attached a nesting box but we didn't notice that they are interested in the box. And till now non of the pair is singing. I don't know if we got scammed or not. And we are afraid if they are too old to breed.


----------



## Jo Hess (Nov 22, 2021)

I am certainly no expert on breeding as I don't breed by choice, my thing. But...they do look by pics that they are siblings, in which case they shouldn't breed with each other.
If you want to breed, bring in new tiels from another breeder or place, different coloring's, where there will be no chance of inbreeding.
Introducing a breeding box is never always a fix, nor the right thing.
I had a possible breeding pair once but never gave a breeding box as wasn't my thing. They were just my babies.
You need lots of information about breeding before you head into this area. 10 days is not nearly enough time to think that, even from different parentage (which I doubt by pics) could be possible. Give them a year and only if you know they are from different parents.
The boys will always sing, even in their own way, but the girls rarely do so. I've had 2 vocal girls, but not nearly as much as my boys over 20 years.


----------



## Ma3ma3a (Nov 22, 2021)

Jo Hess said:


> I am certainly no expert on breeding as I don't breed by choice, my thing. But...they do look by pics that they are siblings, in which case they shouldn't breed with each other.
> If you want to breed, bring in new tiels from another breeder or place, different coloring's, where there will be no chance of inbreeding.
> Introducing a breeding box is never always a fix, nor the right thing.
> I had a possible breeding pair once but never gave a breeding box as wasn't my thing. They were just my babies.
> ...


Oh so in all cases we are not supposed to breed them that was not expected.


----------



## LadyCatBird (Dec 30, 2021)

They are gorgeous birds, but do look like siblings, it's never a good idea to breed siblings of any animal. Female cockatiels are almost always skittish, especially when you first get them. Males seem to warm up a little faster, both take time and patience. I would do a lot of research on breeding as there are so many things that can go wrong. Having an experienced person on your side, never hurts. Good luck!


----------



## Jo Hess (Nov 22, 2021)

Ma3ma3a said:


> Oh so in all cases we are not supposed to breed them that was not expected.


Not if from the same sibling nest. Brothers and sisters of any species, just like humans, should never be allowed to produce! This can cause terrible problems. Normally they know not to and may not breed with each other. They will know. Perhaps you can purchase another/other birds that do not come from the same breeder.
I have no problem with anyone breeding tiels, but only if you know what you are doing.
You will have your wins and you will have your losses. Just make sure you know what you're doing before you go ahead with breeding.
Even a breeding box won't necessarily assure that pairs will mate. Tiels mate for life, they are monogamous by nature. Understand the breed well before you make the step of breeding and what it entails by the owner.


----------

